# Night Hunt



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

The other night me, Shew97, and Narcoleptic were hunting frogs with the SS and this was the only one we were able to fined. i popped him right on top of the head and he died instantly. i cleaned him, put the legs in the freezer and ready to fined some more.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

need to go in the hammock and get them


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes we do go down beckwell.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah we do!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job ... now you just need a bunch more!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I know, we just got a bunch of rain and they should be out and everywhere!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to try this in the summer. Do you guys use a light?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah u Gota have someone hold the light while u shoot


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great time we need to try again next weekend


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shootin'. Been awhile since I ate some frog legs.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shot


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot does any buddy now if soaking toads in salt water really makes them safe to eat :nono:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting...what about a lite you wear on your head...I would think that would work..allowing hands free..

Just a thought~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't eat toads


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Don't eat toads


i new a friend how use to eat toads he said the poison is in the skin end as long as you soak them in salt water end removed the skin that they would be fine to eat but i'm not sure if that would really work or not


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Toads are poisonous ....don't eat toads..

Dennis


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice job on the frog. Try a hook ball on a reel next time. Like what is used to bow fish with. Hook ball is tied to string. You need a strong leather pouch to shoot a hook ball. Enjoy!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What is a "hook ball"?


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

Like a treble hook with a lead ball molded into where the three hooks merge. But the hook barbs are pointed outward. Larger versions used to alligator hunt in Louisiana. I haven't learned to post pictures yet.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh man, that sounds really cool and dangerous as hell, all at the same time,  love to see a pic if you get it sorted out.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shooting, must be a difficult target.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

They are a difficult to shoot, i was lucky and hit that one between the eyes.


----------



## Slingshot hunter101 (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice shot what kind of ammo were you using


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Marbles and 36 cal lead


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

about ready to hunt some more frogs.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Come to the UK Theirs thousands of them


----------

